# For sale: Fish



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Trying to clear up the fish room. Giving away the fish at a symbolic price.

I do not make any money by selling these fish so I thought I could post the ad here. Members of DFWAPC have priority if they want the fish.

I also have some Rasbora maculata and some Dwarf Rosy loach (very small size loach, perfect for a planted tank or a mini tank). I didn't list them because I thought local planted tank folk may be intrested in them. PM me about them. Prices are the same deal - I'm basically giving the fish away, but you have to take the entire group.

Drinda, if this offer is inappropriate for the club please remove it. No problem.

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?p=247635#post247635

Will not ship.

--Nikolay


----------

